# Becoming an English/Japanese Translator/Interpreter in Japan!



## hihowareyou

Hello everyone! I'm new here! My name is Lindsay and I am currently a junior in college double majoring in Chinese and Japanese.

I was hoping, upon graduation, to apply for the JET programme and once that is over to live in Japan on a permanent basis with hopes of eventually becoming a citizen.

Upon graduating college I should no doubt be fluent in Japanese (I am already taking advanced/senior level classes in Japanese and will be taking 500 level classes in my senior year) I have also lived in Japan when I was in high school for a year.

So I was wondering how much should I be hoping to make in order to live comfortably in Japan? Would US$30,000 be far too little? What could I expect to make being both a translator and interpreter? I hope to do some freelance and some private company work. I also plan on doing it for Chinese (Mandarin) as well, if only translating. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mosha09

Hi, there. living comfortably in japan is very subjective to location and the bar of comfort  but 30K net (after tax) would be 'ok' life for a single person. If you are living in an US city, the cost is simply doubled.


----------

